# An other new strap! Review of Hirsch Robby.



## Chibatastic

Hello all,

Continuing my Speedmaster rampage I got some more new straps recently and thought I would give this one a proper review.
Around Baselworld this year, Hirsch came out with a new line they call Performance. 
In my opinion, this is an evolved version of the discontinued Hirsch Golfer. Leather up top and rubber against the skin.
The idea here is to have a nice leather strap that you can wear comfortably in warmer weather. I have had mine on for a week and thought I would share my thoughts.
Enter Robby










So I've wanted a black strap with red stitching for a while but this was the first one that really got my attention. As you can see the contrast is pretty bold and it looks great!










The back side that touches the wrist reminds me of resin that Casio uses for their G-shocks.










In comparison Casio's resin is thinner while the Robby has deeper gaps for air flow.










Hirsch calls it a caoutchouc core. It's nicley flexible and I like how it's textured to help with ventilation. Much better than the Golfer in this regard.
The Golfer was flat / smooth and felt more plasticy / cheap.. No idea what this caoutchouc core is made of (rubber silicone plastic blend?) or how to correctly pronounce it for that matter.. The important part for me is that it's bright red and feels good against the skin. I also like the way it stands out even more than the red stitching on top. Really interesting and lends it's self to Robby's uber sporty look. They come in colours that you don't normally see on leather straps, so I may end up getting more. _Hirsch, if your reading this I'm a huge fan of purple _ ;-) Worth a shot right?



















The mat black leather up top has an interesting texture they call sailcloth. It feels almost rubbery. I like that it's perforated right through to the other side. Looks cool and provides even more airflow.

The Buckle:










Stealth mat black.
This is the first buckle from a Hirsch strap that I have no intension of replacing with an omega equivalent. It suits the strap so nicely. Those little bits sticking out the sides make sure the first keeper stays put. Omega does the same thing with it's rubber strap on 1st gen PO.










On the wrist.










Very comfortable!

One caveat worth mentioning is soon after putting it on, I noticed a strong factory smell. Emailed Gary @ Watch obsession and he told me to try using mild soap and water. I did this twice and the smell isn't nearly as strong now. I have to put my nose right up to the strap in order smell anything. I know Isofrane uses some form of vanilla to get rid of such odours created in the manufacturing process. I'd be much happier breathing that in personally (baked goods mmmm). Regardless it's faint now and I suspect it should dissipate further the more I use it.










This strap excels where most leather fall short. Hot weather. The Speedmaster normally gets put on the bracelet or a nato on such days. I wouldn't consider wearing a heavy leather strap in the dead of summer. My wrist sweats and it's just uncomfortable. The Robby is diverse in this regard. Most importantly it looks really cool on my Speedy!!










So overall it's a thumbs up!

Hope this helps,

Chibatastic


----------



## traf

*Re: An other new strap!*

Jordan, do you have a blog ? I could read your reviews and view your photography all day long. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

*Re: An other new strap!*



traf said:


> Jordan, do you have a blog ? I could read your reviews and view your photography all day long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks for that Dave!
I actually do have a blog but ironically hate updating and writing about myself so it just sits there. A shame I don't put this sort of effort into my advertising.
While working on this post I realized I totally double booked shoots next week. My attention tends to get sucked up by WUS sometimes!!

Chibatastic


----------



## traf

*Re: An other new strap!*

I definitely know the feeling! WUS makes work suffer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dastick

*Re: An other new strap!*

Looks like the perfect match to the BMW interior. Think I may need to pick one up!


----------



## BaCaitlin

*Re: An other new strap!*

That strap looks pretty nice Chiba. I've thinking of getting something similar for my Tintin Speedy. Can you let me know what the retail price is on that?


----------



## MarkingTime

*Re: An other new strap!*

New review. But I think you meant odours, nor orders lol. Btw, caoutchouc means rubber in French and it's pronounced something like "cow ooo a chew".


----------



## joeuk

*Re: An other new strap!*

Great write and this strap would look good with a Black SMP.


----------



## JKolmo

Awesome just plain awesome! Thanks for the tip! Order placed for similar strap (to go with my 3570.50)...


----------



## hidden by leaves

Excellent review and pics, thank you...

Now tell me where you got that shirt!


----------



## hornsup84

*Re: An other new strap!*



BaCaitlin said:


> That strap looks pretty nice Chiba. I've thinking of getting something similar for my Tintin Speedy. Can you let me know what the retail price is on that?


Looks like $116 direct.

Hirsch ROBBY Sailcloth Effect Performance Watch Strap in BLACK / RED | HirschStraps


----------



## asonstuf

I'd be interested to see if our forum sponsor sees a spike in sales after your posts...

I just created an account.


----------



## scamp007

Racy Jordan, very racy, I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## scamp007

hidden by leaves said:


> Excellent review and pics, thank you...
> 
> Now tell me where you got that shirt!


Didn't you know Anthony, Jordan flunked Astronaut training but they let him keep the t-shirt ;-)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## WatchObsession

Firstly, big round of applause for Chiabastic, great review and great pictures, take note you "so called Watch Bloggers" this is a Review !! Pictures plus words = content = Review !! No driving gloves, no supercar, no hot chicks ( boo !! ) in the pictures, just the product being reviewed, well done !!!! Certainly raised the bar in what we should expect in Reviews !! 

We we have had the Performance Range ( 7 models and lots of variation in colour, sizes and buckle options ) a few weeks now and they are selling quickly, even before this review, these straps really are good and won't be disappointed if you choose to buy one, ( Robby going to Sweden on Monday ;-) ) 

The lining on the Performance Range is natural rubber, the same as used in the Pure, Extreme etc, this is very high quality, very flexible and not affected by external substances, will not fade or tear, this is all backed up by a 30 month warranty. All straps are fully Waterproof and rated to 300mtrs, not sure why but I won't be testing it any deeper than pool depth.

If anyone has any further questions please feel free to ask, I will do all I can to answer them.


----------



## JKolmo

WatchObsession said:


> Robby going to Sweden on Monday ;-)


Thanks a lot Gary! Really appreciate it! You provide excellent and super fast service!


----------



## Chibatastic

MarkingTime said:


> New review. But I think you meant odours, nor orders lol. Btw, caoutchouc means rubber in French and it's pronounced something like "cow ooo a chew".


Thanks for catching that, no matter how many times I proof read I always seem to miss a thing or 2.



JKolmo said:


> Awesome just plain awesome! Thanks for the tip! Order placed for similar strap (to go with my 3570.50)...


Nice, update this thread with pics when it comes in!



hidden by leaves said:


> Excellent review and pics, thank you...
> 
> Now tell me where you got that shirt!


Thanks Anthony! I got it @ Urban Outfitters near young and Eglinton. It's one of my favourite shirts, y' know the kind that always gets priority when it's clean from the wash.



asonstuf said:


> I'd be interested to see if our forum sponsor sees a spike in sales after your posts...
> 
> I just created an account.


Cool, guess I'll be seeing some more Robby wrist shots after your order ships. Post here!



scamp007 said:


> Didn't you know Anthony, Jordan flunked Astronaut training but they let him keep the t-shirt ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Haha totally flunked Astronaut school!! After seeing Gravity in 3d I'm happy here on earth! Now if space travel were more like STNG, perhaps I would have really buckled down 



WatchObsession said:


> Firstly, big round of applause for Chiabastic, great review and great pictures, take note you "so called Watch Bloggers" this is a Review !! Pictures plus words = content = Review !! No driving gloves, no supercar, no hot chicks ( boo !! ) in the pictures, just the product being reviewed, well done !!!! Certainly raised the bar in what we should expect in Reviews !!
> 
> We we have had the Performance Range ( 7 models and lots of variation in colour, sizes and buckle options ) a few weeks now and they are selling quickly, even before this review, these straps really are good and won't be disappointed if you choose to buy one, ( Robby going to Sweden on Monday ;-) )
> 
> The lining on the Performance Range is natural rubber, the same as used in the Pure, Extreme etc, this is very high quality, very flexible and not affected by external substances, will not fade or tear, this is all backed up by a 30 month warranty. All straps are fully Waterproof and rated to 300mtrs, not sure why but I won't be testing it any deeper than pool depth.
> 
> If anyone has any further questions please feel free to ask, I will do all I can to answer them.


Thanks Gary!
So it is rubber after all.. Always a pleasure!

Chibatastic


----------



## asonstuf

I'm actually undecided between the robby and tiger. They all look very similar. I guess I'll go with the blue tiger with white contrast stitching to see if it goes with my white face blue hands AT


----------



## OzO

Excellent review Chiba! I'm thinking of picking one of these up for my Speedy :-!


----------



## Vakane

Chiba should start getting a cut of the sales!


I'm buying one based on his reviews alone.....


----------



## Chibatastic

asonstuf said:


> I'm actually undecided between the robby and tiger. They all look very similar. I guess I'll go with the blue tiger with white contrast stitching to see if it goes with my white face blue hands AT


Funny you mention the Blue Tiger as that's the one I had picked out for my Opaline silver AT..
My opinion (if your asking) is go with that so I can see how it looks with yours!!



Vakane said:


> Chiba should start getting a cut of the sales!
> 
> I'm buying one based on his reviews alone.....





OzO said:


> Excellent review Chiba! I'm thinking of picking one of these up for my Speedy :-!


Thanks guys, Remember to post shots here and let me know what you think when you get them.

Chibatastic


----------



## asonstuf

If you see the WRUW post my wife squashed the new strap! She (rightfully) noted the shoebox full I have in my closet. I think in a few months I'll get an explorer 1 36 mm and I'll work the extra strap money into the price!


----------



## Andy K

Nice write up and superb photos. I want one! (Or three)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinte77

Nice review and nice looking strap.


----------



## BaCaitlin

*Re: An other new strap!*



hornsup84 said:


> Looks like $116 direct.
> 
> Hirsch ROBBY Sailcloth Effect Performance Watch Strap in BLACK / RED | HirschStraps


A bit on the steep side. I recall getting my Omega perforated curved end strap from Swatch Group for $100.


----------



## kimnkk

*Re: An other new strap!*

Looks very awesome and casual - only problem is that it only comes in 1 length, looks WAY too long for 6" wrists!


----------



## carlhaluss

*Re: An other new strap!*

Well, I have to say....

I love it! Looks great on the Speedy. Mind you, anything looks good on the Speedy. But this one is terrific. I have a great respect for Hirsch straps, and they seem to be coming out with more cool designs all the time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## OzO

I think this would look great on my Monaco or Superocean Chrono


----------



## MarkingTime

If you go that route, post pics, I'm interested too.


----------



## WatchObsession

OzO said:


> I think this would look great on my Monaco or Superocean Chrono


*
I think it would look perfect on the Superocean Chrono !! ;-) *


----------



## ilitig8

Thanks. I have been looking at these straps waiting to see a hands on review.


----------



## mullaissak

@WatchObsession 
indeed i like the straps very much want to get them in blue( is there any light blue version available?) this is what i am looking for summer light and usable in water!
do you ship to israel - jerusalem?


----------



## WatchObsession

mullaissak said:


> @WatchObsession
> indeed i like the straps very much want to get them in blue( is there any light blue version available?) this is what i am looking for summer light and usable in water!
> do you ship to israel - jerusalem?


*
We ship Worldwide, nowhere is out of bounds ;-)

They are only available in the one shade of Blue, this is more a Navy Blue, here is the George on an Omega Bond Seamaster

*







*
and here is the Andy

*


----------



## SFarrell24

Some nice straps, what would you suggest for a PO 2500 (42mm)? I am looking to change up the steel


----------



## Chibatastic

SFarrell24 said:


> Some nice straps, what would you suggest for a PO 2500 (42mm)? I am looking to change up the steel












Boom!


----------



## WatchObsession

SFarrell24 said:


> Some nice straps, what would you suggest for a PO 2500 (42mm)? I am looking to change up the steel


*Here we go with the Hirsch Robby !!

*







*
There is also Orange in the Hirsch Ayrton and Andy.
*


----------



## SFarrell24

Thanks, I have the black bezel but I still think the orange will look good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

SFarrell24 said:


> Thanks, I have the black bezel but I still think the orange will look good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same one. Remember, theirs still orange on the second hand so it will still tie in. Please post pics if you end up getting this. I would love to see this combination in action.










Chibatastic


----------



## Chibatastic

Since we're matching up combinations I think these would work nicely..










+










&










+









I think the yellow Robby was made for the Bumble bee AT.. It would be a large improvement over those pcl's..

Chibatastic


----------



## erreeffe

Chibatastic said:


> Funny you mention the Blue Tiger as that's the one I had picked out for my Opaline silver AT..
> My opinion (if your asking) is go with that so I can see how it looks with yours!!
> 
> Thanks guys, Remember to post shots here and let me know what you think when you get them.
> 
> Chibatastic


First of all, thanks for the great review!! |>
And, speaking of the blue Tiger, here's mine, just arrived for my Zenith: it looks and feels great! :-!
Knowing I would never be able to write a review as good as yours ;-), some pictures are worth a thousand words :-d






























Ciao :-d,
R


----------



## Vicious49

OzO said:


> Excellent review Chiba! I'm thinking of picking one of these up for my Speedy :-!


Same here. I was just looking at these straps today wondering how it would look on my Speedy. I decided to google it and came across Chiba's review. Perfect timing.


----------



## Chibatastic

erreeffe said:


> First of all, thanks for the great review!! |>
> And, speaking of the blue Tiger, here's mine, just arrived for my Zenith: it looks and feels great! :-!
> Knowing I would never be able to write a review as good as yours ;-), some pictures are worth a thousand words :-d
> 
> View attachment 1499500
> 
> View attachment 1499503
> 
> View attachment 1499504
> 
> View attachment 1499505
> 
> 
> Ciao :-d,
> R


Thanks for your kind words, R! Is yours blue or black?



Vicious49 said:


> Same here. I was just looking at these straps today wondering how it would look on my Speedy. I decided to google it and came across Chiba's review. Perfect timing.


Hehe, glad Google and I could lend a wrist! Post pics here when you get it.

Chibatastic


----------



## windows95

Great review & photos, how thick is the Robby? Fancy one for the SMP but not sure if its too thick it wont be flexible enough.


----------



## WatchObsession

windows95 said:


> Great review & photos, how thick is the Robby? Fancy one for the SMP but not sure if its too thick it wont be flexible enough.


Omega SMP is slightly thicker than the Speedy so thickness should be no issue and the strap is more than flexible, the grooves and construction of the rubber lining makes for a very flexible, comfortable strap.


----------



## Spoonsey

Chibatastic said:


> I have the same one. Remember, theirs still orange on the second hand so it will still tie in. Please post pics if you end up getting this. I would love to see this combination in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chibatastic


+1. I've been thinking about an orange Iso for my PO 2500 but the Hirsch Robby could be an interesting alternative.


----------



## windows95

WatchObsession said:


> Omega SMP is slightly thicker than the Speedy so thickness should be no issue and the strap is more than flexible, the grooves and construction of the rubber lining makes for a very flexible, comfortable strap.


Sounds good, now its down to what colour!


----------



## Chibatastic

windows95 said:


> Sounds good, now its down to what colour!


What colour is your SMP?


----------



## windows95

Black smpc.


----------



## Chibatastic

windows95 said:


> Black smpc.


The one I got matches your SMPC perfectly. That would be my choice.

Chibatastic


----------



## windows95

I agree, it would go well with the red tip seconds & Seamaster lettering...I also like the black with white stitch! Here is the SMPc


----------



## windows95

Well I made my choice, it is indeed a very flexable strap, keeper wings are spot on, looks fantastic!


----------



## Chibatastic

windows95 said:


> Well I made my choice, it is indeed a very flexable strap, keeper wings are spot on, looks fantastic!


Looks perfect on your SMP!!!
Great combo!
Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windows95

Thanks Chibatastic!


----------



## gtuck

Looks great! This was my thought too when I saw Chibatastic's pics--"That would look great on my black SMPc!"
I can see one of these straps in my future too.



windows95 said:


> Thanks Chibatastic!


----------



## WatchObsession

windows95 said:


> Well I made my choice, it is indeed a very flexable strap, keeper wings are spot on, looks fantastic!


That looks perfect !! Hope you enjoy !!


----------



## Vicious49

I had purchased the Robby for my Speedmaster but just didn't like the combo as much as Chiba. The red stitching on it just didn't go with the Speedy dial like I thought it would. I was considering putting the Robby on the sales corner but bought a 2243.50 and decided to give it a try on there. The combo looks great! I think the red tip on the seconds hand and the red GMT hand make this a perfect strap/watch combo. I'm horrible at taking pics so I've taken a few to show what I mean.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Great looking strap! Can it be used with an Omega deployant? Would it be available in 21-mm for the larger new Speedmaster?


----------



## Muddy250

HRC-E.B. said:


> Great looking strap! Can it be used with an Omega deployant? Would it be available in 21-mm for the larger new Speedmaster?


I've got my performance strap, the James, on my Omega deployment yep.
Just a bit further round the wrist than on the OEM and there's the hole for the tang left over but I can live with that.


----------



## gtuck

Just ordered a Robby for my black SMPc. Besides the good looks, I'm anticipating a lighter watch for summer by removing the ss bracelet. 
I'd tried other leather and croc bands but the Robby appears to be the perfect match in sport appearance and wearability. And it
might go pretty well with my Ball Red Letter GMT. Pics coming later.


----------



## WatchObsession

HRC-E.B. said:


> Great looking strap! Can it be used with an Omega deployant? Would it be available in 21-mm for the larger new Speedmaster?


No option in 21mm in any of the Hirsch Performance models, 18, 20, 22 and 24mm are the only available sizes across the range but you should have no issues squeezing a 22mm strap into your 21mm lug.


----------



## Phil_P

HRC-E.B. said:


> Great looking strap! Can it be used with an Omega deployant? Would it be available in 21-mm for the larger new Speedmaster?


Hirsch also do quite a nice deployant that is far cheaper than the Omega part.


----------



## DocJekl

This new addition (supposed to be my new beater watch while my Seiko SKX173 gets a new crystal)


----------



## Vicious49

Here's a few more pics of the Robby on my 2234.


----------



## thesunburst1

The photo of the Speedy on the steering wheel was the single image that pushed me over the edge to buy a 3570.50 Love it!


----------



## Chibatastic

thesunburst1 said:


> The photo of the Speedy on the steering wheel was single the image that pushed me over the edge to buy a 3570.50 Love it!


Thanks, this is one of the best compliments I've had on here!

Great choice, the Speedmaster is probably my favourite watch. Your going to love it!
Post some pics when you get a chance.

Chibatastic


----------



## thesunburst1

Still waiting on the new strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salle

Hi folks!

Nice forum, trying to post a Picture, but nothing happens?
It says "uplod of file failed"


----------



## Chibatastic

Salle said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Nice forum, trying to post a Picture, but nothing happens?
> It says "uplod of file failed"


Hi Salle, 
The image may be to large. Try sizing the long edge to 750 pixels wide. An other alternative is to use an online image gallery to host your photos. Copy and past the image address in the "from URL" tab. (tree icon left of the film icon)
Hope that helps, welcome to WUS!

Chibatastic


----------



## LesDavidson

Sorry for the poor iphone pics, but having looked for some time for a really good replacement strap for my Harpoon and having seen the Robby in this thread wanted to share how great I think this combination is.


----------



## mullaissak

WatchObsession said:


> *
> We ship Worldwide, nowhere is out of bounds ;-)
> 
> They are only available in the one shade of Blue, this is more a Navy Blue, here is the George on an Omega Bond Seamaster
> 
> *
> View attachment 1498173
> 
> *
> and here is the Andy
> 
> *
> View attachment 1498174


:-!hmmmmm looks great but what about the Robby? does the Robby dont have any Blue colour?
But still both of them look Awsome:-!:-!


----------



## Chibatastic

mullaissak said:


> :-!hmmmmm looks great but what about the Robby? does the Robby dont have any Blue colour?
> But still both of them look Awsome:-!:-!


Yes, Robby comes in blue too.










Chibatastic


----------



## DeVillean

How would the black and yellow Robby look with the Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL (yellow kevlar dial)?

thinking of getting one for mine...


----------



## WatchObsession

DeVillean said:


> How would the black and yellow Robby look with the Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL (yellow kevlar dial)?
> 
> thinking of getting one for mine...


* AWESOME !!!  *


----------



## DeVillean

WatchObsession said:


> * AWESOME !!!  *


Photos?


----------



## thehighwayjazz

Nice and informative review. Will consider using the strap as soon as i manage to buy a speedy. dunno when


----------



## DanielW

Great strap. How flexible is it at the lugs? Considering to order one but I have 2 20mm watches and one 22mm will come in. Considering to order a 21mm but afraid it wont fit the 20mm lugs....


----------



## OmegaSea21

Very nice review, and kudos on the pictures.


----------



## WatchObsession

DanielW said:


> Great strap. How flexible is it at the lugs? Considering to order one but I have 2 20mm watches and one 22mm will come in. Considering to order a 21mm but afraid it wont fit the 20mm lugs....


Straps are only available in 20mm and 22mm, no 21mm option, certainly would not advise squeezing a 22mm into a 20mm lug or visa versa, 20mm into a 22mm lug.


----------



## DanielW

WatchObsession said:


> Straps are only available in 20mm and 22mm, no 21mm option, certainly would not advise squeezing a 22mm into a 20mm lug or visa versa, 20mm into a 22mm lug.


To bad, then ill have to consider more 20mm watches


----------



## Chibatastic

DanielW said:


> To bad, then ill have to consider more 20mm watches


Pretty much, all of my watches are 20mm now so it's much easier to mix and match.

Chibatastic


----------



## Recoil Rob




----------



## William2

I wish Hirsch would produce Robbys in 19mm for my 38.5mm ATs.


----------



## ranmansyr

Definitely interested in getting one for my incoming Sinn 556i now and am torn between getting the Robby in red or yellow for black dial/white markers. Thoughts?


----------



## Lucky Shot

WatchObsession said:


> Straps are only available in 20mm and 22mm, no 21mm option, certainly would not advise squeezing a 22mm into a 20mm lug or visa versa, 20mm into a 22mm lug.


Hi WO. Do you have straps that would fit my puny 164 mm (6.4" wrist)? I have a 42 mm PO and I'm having a tough time finding 3rd party straps that, at the tightest position, are not loose.


----------



## JJH

ranmansyr said:


> Definitely interested in getting one for my incoming Sinn 556i now and am torn between getting the Robby in red or yellow for black dial/white markers. Thoughts?


Either would look great as the strap will be the additional colour element to the combo. I'm a Robby fan - I currently have my 2201.50 Planet Ocean on an orange version and love the look!


----------



## bryanredneck27

I think is one of the best straps I have. Quiet comfortable and ideal for the summer


----------



## sumanbhadra

please do write / post your thoughts ,i find those much helpful-


----------



## blowfish89

I make another rare foray into the Omega forum today. Since Chibatastic helped me pick a Lucca, I feel its only right if I post a picture of my Robby on this thread.

















I actually stumbled upon this thread as I was looking for my 5th (yeah!) Hirsch strap <I already own Knight, Robby, Lucca and Accent (in the air)>, and I was considering the Hirsch Heritage in Honey. Sadly, I couldn't find any reviews or real life pictures of this strap. WatchObsession, are you listening? 
And don't post that grey heritage on the Breitling picture again please.
This one - Hirsch HERITAGE Natural Leather Watch Strap HONEY | HirschStraps


----------



## Olly Yung

love the tire tread design of the "skin side". very F1 inspired colors as well!


----------



## WatchObsession

Lucky Shot said:


> Hi WO. Do you have straps that would fit my puny 164 mm (6.4" wrist)? I have a 42 mm PO and I'm having a tough time finding 3rd party straps that, at the tightest position, are not loose.


There are a couple of models within the Hirsch Performance range, James being one, that is available in Medium length, 110 / 70mm in comparison to the standard Long, 120 / 80mm, how does this compare to your current strap ?


----------



## WatchObsession

blowfish89 said:


> I actually stumbled upon this thread as I was looking for my 5th (yeah!) Hirsch strap <I already own Knight, Robby, Lucca and Accent (in the air)>, and I was considering the Hirsch Heritage in Honey. Sadly, I couldn't find any reviews or real life pictures of this strap. WatchObsession, are you listening?
> And don't post that grey heritage on the Breitling picture again please.
> This one - Hirsch HERITAGE Natural Leather Watch Strap HONEY | HirschStraps


Here's the Heritage Gold Brown on the same old Breitling, will see if we can get some pictures up of the other colours soon, very busy at the moment so won't be anytime soon I am afraid.


----------



## blowfish89

WatchObsession said:


> Here's the Heritage Gold Brown on the same old Breitling, will see if we can get some pictures up of the other colours soon, very busy at the moment so won't be anytime soon I am afraid.


Thanks for the quick response. Looks good but this shade is not my cup of tea. I'll wait for pics of the Honey color.


----------



## darkhound

Hi @WatchObsession I just got the Omega Seamaster Chronograph blue, as shown below. Any suggestions? I want something casual but also work-acceptable so I am trying to avoid blue (especially bright blue) straps. I'm not sure a black strap matches the blue dial color though. Maybe the Robby in Black/Blue? Thx!

http://ep.yimg.com/ay/movadobaby/omega-seamaster-212-30-42-50-03-001-35.gif


----------



## GenericWatcher

I wish I had read this thread before ordering 4 straps and a few buckles from Hirsch (including an Andy and a James). The Robby looks amazing and would be great for my blue SMPc. I was about to order a black/blue Robby when my 'good sense' interfered and convinced me I should wait first for the straps in the mail to arrive and then decide.

Edit: A few minutes after writing this post I abandoned my good sense and ordered 2 Robbies anyway (black/blue 20mm and 22mm). They will go nicely with my blue SMPc and blue Mako. I am also keeping my eye on the black/red Robby for when I pull the trigger on a red dial speedmaster RC.


----------



## WatchObsession

darkhound said:


> Hi @WatchObsession I just got the Omega Seamaster Chronograph blue, as shown below. Any suggestions? I want something casual but also work-acceptable so I am trying to avoid blue (especially bright blue) straps. I'm not sure a black strap matches the blue dial color though. Maybe the Robby in Black/Blue? Thx!
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/movadobaby/omega-seamaster-212-30-42-50-03-001-35.gif


Hirsch Robby in Blue would go well but any of the Hirsch Performance range with Blue in it will work with your Omega

Hirsch Performance Straps - WatchObsession


----------



## blowfish89

Well, I got the Hirsch Heritage in Honey and its great :-!


----------



## JJH

Inspired by the original review of the Robby, I have switched out the bracelet for an orange version on my 42 mm PO (2201.50). I also matched it with a genuine buckle in brushed steel and am very happy with the combination.







So much that I also replaced the bracelet on my Tag-Heuer Carrera for a red one ....


----------



## chucktang

WatchObsession said:


> Straps are only available in 20mm and 22mm, no 21mm option, certainly would not advise squeezing a 22mm into a 20mm lug or visa versa, 20mm into a 22mm lug.


Dang. Comparable suggestions for 21mm? Have a dark side of the moon that I'm shopping around for.


----------



## Recoil Rob

I don't think you would have a reason to squeeze a 22mm strap into a 20mm lug since you make 20 mm straps.

However squeezing a 22mm strap into 21mm lugs might not be too bad....



chucktang said:


> Originally Posted by *WatchObsession*
> Straps are only available in 20mm and 22mm, no 21mm option, certainly would not advise squeezing a 22mm into a 20mm lug or visa versa, 20mm into a 22mm lug.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Old thread but had to get once for my recent PO, I will have the orange robby, the black ISO and a Black Rubber Hirsh to change it up fromt he steel on a 2208.50


----------



## Chibatastic

MikeCfromLI said:


> Old thread but had to get once for my recent PO, I will have the orange robby, the black ISO and a Black Rubber Hirsh to change it up fromt he steel on a 2208.50


Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Chibatastic said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A weeks order processing and shipping and I Absolutley will


----------



## electricme

Im a big fan of all things Hirsch!

Great review


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I have a brown liberty and the cool Hirsh rubber that came with the poseidon


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Pics so it happened...


----------



## rst1121

Very nice Mike! How long did it take for you to get the strap when you ordered? I ordered 10 days ago and haven't received mine yet. 

Thanks


----------



## blowfish89

rst1121 said:


> Very nice Mike! How long did it take for you to get the strap when you ordered? I ordered 10 days ago and haven't received mine yet.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on where you ordered from. The cheapest price on all Hirsch straps is from Spanish dealer worldstrap on eBay or that other guy from Greece and they take a while to come. Fastest is probably Holbens for the US (in a couple of days), and then WatchObsession from UK.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

rst1121 said:


> Very nice Mike! How long did it take for you to get the strap when you ordered? I ordered 10 days ago and haven't received mine yet.
> 
> Thanks


Ordered 1/13 got it on 1/21


----------



## MikeCfromLI

blowfish89 said:


> Depends on where you ordered from. The cheapest price on all Hirsch straps is from Spanish dealer worldstrap on eBay or that other guy from Greece and they take a while to come. Fastest is probably Holbens for the US (in a couple of days), and then WatchObsession from UK.


I ordered on watchobession got a brown liberty for the upcoming ikonik one

Seemed fast enough


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Have the Hirsh Pure and this may need a blue for my smp


----------



## Chibatastic

MikeCfromLI said:


> Pics so it happened...


Looks so good on that PO!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus

I wish they offered that sailcloth pattern with a black back.


----------



## greygoosestr8

Nice review. I am going to pursue this one as it look stunning against the black Speedmaster.


----------



## HEDHNTR

Nice review and definitely gives the watch new life. Appreciate you sharing.


----------



## boofi

Has anyone tried to put the Robby or a Tiger on the Speedmaster Date? It's 19mm lugs. I wonder if a 20mm could possibly work! Also my wrist is like 6". Anyone know if these straps are too long? I'd hate to drop 100 bucks on a nice strap and it be all loose on the tightest setting!


----------



## Belmate85

I'm so glad this thread was revived. This strap looks amazing, and is exactly what I was looking for (a more sporty band) for my Speedmaster. Kinda bummed they replaced the matte black buckle with a standard SS one though. 

And I'm with the OP, purple would look really nice.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Belmate85 said:


> I'm so glad this thread was revived. This strap looks amazing, and is exactly what I was looking for (a more sporty band) for my Speedmaster. Kinda bummed they replaced the matte black buckle with a standard SS one though.
> 
> And I'm with the OP, purple would look really nice.


You choose the buckle when you order I got the black


----------



## Belmate85

Ohh thanks for that!


----------



## RedHerringHack

Too bad they are so short/standard size. 120+80 doesn't fit my 8.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Sewer

The Speedy Date is 20mm lugs.



boofi said:


> Has anyone tried to put the Robby or a Tiger on the Speedmaster Date? It's 19mm lugs. I wonder if a 20mm could possibly work! Also my wrist is like 6". Anyone know if these straps are too long? I'd hate to drop 100 bucks on a nice strap and it be all loose on the tightest setting!


----------



## boofi

Sewer said:


> The Speedy Date is 20mm lugs.


Googling around shows some discrepancies. This link says 19, some others I saw say they were able to get a 20mm strap to fit. I'm just worried about getting a 20mm strap stuck since the lugs on the speedy I'm looking at aren't drilled. I'm looking at the Grey dial tri compax speedy date. 323.30.40.40.01.006 I think. I can't post a link yet because I'm not cool enough


----------



## jimbow

boofi said:


> Has anyone tried to put the Robby or a Tiger on the Speedmaster Date? It's 19mm lugs. I wonder if a 20mm could possibly work! Also my wrist is like 6". Anyone know if these straps are too long? I'd hate to drop 100 bucks on a nice strap and it be all loose on the tightest setting!


I believe you can buy the Hirsch Performance straps in medium or long lengths. You certainly can with the James. I have 6 inch wrists too and the medium is an okay fit on my wrist.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

I know this is the Omega forum, but I bought a Hirsch Robby for my Maurice Lacroix Pontos S. To echo others, it is a lovely strap and really comfortable.









Hirsch are a fantastic strap maker, IMO. I own a Grand Duke and a Carbon too.


----------



## GrouchoM

jimbow said:


> I believe you can buy the Hirsch Performance straps in medium or long lengths. You certainly can with the James. I have 6 inch wrists too and the medium is an okay fit on my wrist.


I've only seen one length, 120/80, for sale.


----------



## thirstyturtle

I want this strap so bad but it's a bit pricey for me so I ordered two similar-looking straps in nylon and leather from Gecko watches. 

Thanks for the GREAT pictures!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Orange_GT3 said:


> I know this is the Omega forum, but I bought a Hirsch Robby for my Maurice Lacroix Pontos S. To echo others, it is a lovely strap and really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 7022386
> 
> 
> Hirsch are a fantastic strap maker, IMO. I own a Grand Duke and a Carbon too.


Looks sharp


----------



## LPhiE

Ok. Definitely know what my next strap will be. Robby in orange for my orange PO XL. Also, if anybody knows, besides Staib and OEM Omega, who makes the best mesh bracelets, please let me know.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

LPhiE said:


> Ok. Definitely know what my next strap will be. Robby in orange for my orange PO XL. Also, if anybody knows, besides Staib and OEM Omega, who makes the best mesh bracelets, please let me know.












You will love it. My XL's bracket is getting lonely now


----------



## LPhiE

MikeCfromLI said:


> You will love it. My XL's bracket is getting lonely now


Damn. Hotness!!


----------



## Dedhed

Would you recommend wearing these straps in saltwater? Looking for a good performance versatile strap I can wear both in the office and in the water with the PO


----------



## velorider

Hope someone can give some advice. I've emailed Watch Obsession and got no response. I'd like to get one of these straps to go with my Muhle Marinus Chronograph. The watch case is 44mm and 50mm lug to lug. My wrist is just a hair under 7". Can someone advise if one of these straps will be too long for my wrist? Any advice appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

My wrist is 7.2


----------



## beowulfpt

I like these straps but anything without deployment clasp is a deal breaker to me. Not only I prefer the look, I also find them considerably safer. Butter hands are less likely to drop a watch while putting on or removing it (very unlikely for careful people, but it only takes once...)


----------



## Recoil Rob

So put a deployant on it...


----------



## jdawson

Butterfly deployants are the only ones that typically work well with standard straps, but butterflies can be a pain (difficult/not easy) to close on the wrist. Single-fold deployants are easiest, but need custom straps; with standard straps, the folded deployant sits too far on one side or the other.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Off topic but funny how the new orange PO strap has some similarities with the robby .


----------



## chemicalviper

This post is gonna force me to buy a robby for my PO


----------



## Recoil Rob




----------



## thegreightone

Here is my PO on a Hirsch "Aryton"


----------



## DocJekl

thegreightone said:


> Here is my PO on a Hirsch "Aryton"
> View attachment 7474346


I have this one for my PO 2500, and unfortunately it's either slightly to loose or slightly too tight on me. I've been losing weight (30 pounds), so hopefully it fits better after the next 12 pounds.


----------



## thegreightone

larryganz said:


> I have this one for my PO 2500, and unfortunately it's either slightly to loose or slightly too tight on me. I've been losing weight (30 pounds), so hopefully it fits better after the next 12 pounds.


Congrats on the weight loss Larry!


----------



## Dedhed

Just joined the "Robby" club. Dig it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

My second Robby

And an Andy

Love these performance straps


----------



## Chibatastic

MikeCfromLI said:


> My second Robby
> 
> And an Andy
> 
> Love these performance straps


That yellow looks like it came with your watch!

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eg01st

Nice combo you got there!
Can you tell me what is the size of spring bars you can fit in that strap? I have Seiko Baby Tuna and I would like to have a more comfortable but also water resistant strap on it. But natos look cheap on that big chunk of stainless steel, and they also stay wet if wash my hands or do some kitchen stuff.
Original Seiko spring bars are at least 2 mm in diameter, could it be possible to squeeze them in Robbie?


----------



## tbensous

MikeCfromLI said:


> My second Robby
> 
> And an Andy
> 
> Love these performance straps


Is this the blue Andy ? Do you have more photos please on the wrists ?very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed

Couple of more Robby shots. Great strap!


----------



## billr

Great thread. Ordered a black/red Robby for my SMPc today.


----------



## Chibatastic

billr said:


> Great thread. Ordered a black/red Robby for my SMPc today.


Pics when you get it! Don't forget 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savio79

Muddy250 said:


> I've got my performance strap, the James, on my Omega deployment yep.
> Just a bit further round the wrist than on the OEM and there's the hole for the tang left over but I can live with that.
> 
> View attachment 1530625
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530627


Hello!
Please, can I ask what is the length of your strap? I know that model comes in 3 different lengths: M-L-XL having the buckle end of 70-80-100 mm. What's yours?
Uh! By the way: any issue with the deployant clasp on a "buckle-strap" after months or years? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Muddy250

Savio79 said:


> Hello!
> Please, can I ask what is the length of your strap? I know that model comes in 3 different lengths: M-L-XL having the buckle end of 70-80-100 mm. What's yours?
> Uh! By the way: any issue with the deployant clasp on a "buckle-strap" after months or years?
> Thank you very much in advance.


Hi 
It's 80mm and no issue although it's not often worn among all the other straps I have as well so not a great indicator of longevity.


----------



## davidbuckden

I too have discovered the Hirsch Robby - it's perfect for my just-acquired 3570.40. The orange detail works very well with the Racing dial. I also find the strap very comfortable.


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Oh, wow! Congratulations on picking up _that_ one! Of all the Japanese LEs, it's the one I'd most love to have.

Well played, sir!


----------



## davidbuckden

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> Oh, wow! Congratulations on picking up _that_ one! Of all the Japanese LEs, it's the one I'd most love to have.
> 
> Well played, sir!


 Thanks Ken - much appreciated. I had to be patient, but it was well worth the wait. The detail and the overall effect of the dial is just great and, to me, very Seventies, especially with the use of orange. I had nearly given up on finding one, and was going to opt for a Tintin as a 'second best' - really glad I held out!


----------



## Ken G

davidbuckden said:


> Thanks Ken - much appreciated. I had to be patient, but it was well worth the wait. The detail and the overall effect of the dial is just great and, to me, very Seventies, especially with the use of orange. I had nearly given up on finding one, and was going to opt for a Tintin as a 'second best' - really glad I held out!


You definitely did the right thing by being patient - as nice as it is, the TinTin ain't got nothing on this (IMO). And from what I've seen when these do come up, I guess you had to act fast!

To be honest, as long as the seller was up-front about it and the watch was priced accordingly, I'd be happy with a modded Japan Racing. Of course I'd prefer the real deal...

Anyway, enjoy that beauty in the absolute best of health - looking forward to seeing more of it on WAYW! ;-)


----------



## MikeCfromLI

tbensous said:


> Is this the blue Andy ? Do you have more photos please on the wrists ?very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbuckden

Ken G said:


> You definitely did the right thing by being patient - as nice as it is, the TinTin ain't got nothing on this (IMO). And from what I've seen when these do come up, I guess you had to act fast!
> 
> To be honest, as long as the seller was up-front about it and the watch was priced accordingly, I'd be happy with a modded Japan Racing. Of course I'd prefer the real deal...
> 
> Anyway, enjoy that beauty in the absolute best of health - looking forward to seeing more of it on WAYW! ;-)


As the 3570.40 is the same as a 3570.50 except for the dial, I too was thinking about obtaining a .40 dial and putting it on my .50. I'm mainly interested in the watch because I love the look of it and will be wearing it 2-3 times a week regularly: the LE and value aspects are not of much significance to me. However, because of my age, I'm keen to pass on the best I can to my kids, so I did favour the genuine .40. I see nothing wrong with doing a dial swap unless there'd eventually be the danger of someone else trying to pass it off. However, in buying mine I did what I'm sure everyone should do - request confirmation of original model build by movement number from Omega.


----------



## Ken G

Terrific pic!  Love it!



davidbuckden said:


> I see nothing wrong with doing a dial swap unless there'd eventually be the danger of someone else trying to pass it off. However, in buying mine I did what I'm sure everyone should do - request confirmation of original model build by movement number from Omega.


Yeah, absolutely - I don't have a problem with the swap as long as it's not sold as an original.

I've not _seriously_ considered going for one, but I did do a bit of reading as to what serial numbers the originals fall under. In doing so, I discovered - as you said - that lots of people write to Omega to double-check that it's a .40 they're considering buying. Can you shed some light on that process ? Did you just use the "contact us" page on the website, or some other way? Thanks!


----------



## davidbuckden

Interesting point. On the Omega Forum some people have posted that they had difficulty getting an answer to this type of query from Omega. However, I received a reply same-day, which I think was excellent service. It may be, as with so many things, that how the request is made is the important thing - and courtesy never goes amiss! You can use the Contact Form - https://www.omegawatches.com/myomega/contact-us/ - on the Omega website, but, as I was looking for a really quick response, I also e-mailed to an address I'd had from a previous contact.

I'd also mention that some people state that genuine .40s only occur within a certain serial number range. However, again from what I've seen on the OF, going by examples quoted by other .40 owners, the range is in fact more extensive. Another apparent 'myth' is that the watch will only be genuine if it's in one of the contemporary wooden boxes. In line with what's said in Moonwatch Only, the box was often what the Dealer decided to supply, so both the wood and the red faux leather boxes are 'correct.'


----------



## Ken G

Thanks for the detailed reply Very interesting stuff!

Yeah, I have only very recently become aware of the .40 sometimes coming in the non-wooden box. Knowing about that makes it all the more important to contact Omega to check the watch is a genuine .40


----------



## fskywalker

davidbuckden said:


> I too have discovered the Hirsch Robby - it's perfect for my just-acquired 3570.40. The orange detail works very well with the Racing dial. I also find the strap very comfortable.


That photo is amazing David! The orange in the band makes the orange on the dial pop!


----------



## DGI82

beautiful strap, and excellent review. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Drucifer

Dedhed said:


> Would you recommend wearing these straps in saltwater? Looking for a good performance versatile strap I can wear both in the office and in the water with the PO


Thread bump. I'm considering one of these Robby straps. This post above from 5 March 2016 never received a reply. I'm curious about this as well. I'm thinking of putting the Robby on a diver and want to be able to wear the watch in the office and in saltwater (no diving, just swimming/snorkeling). I see Hirsch indicates that it is waterproof to 300m, so I assume the strap is good to go for my purposes. But, I'm wondering if anyone has used this strap in this manner and what your experiences are with it drying and its durability after submersions.


----------



## Dedhed

Drucifer said:


> Thread bump. I'm considering one of these Robby straps. This post above from 5 March 2016 never received a reply. I'm curious about this as well. I'm thinking of putting the Robby on a diver and want to be able to wear the watch in the office and in saltwater (no diving, just swimming/snorkeling). I see Hirsch indicates that it is waterproof to 300m, so I assume the strap is good to go for my purposes. But, I'm wondering if anyone has used this strap in this manner and what your experiences are with it drying and its durability after submersions.


Been wearing it fine in saltwater- regularly average about once a week in the water. I was concerned about colors fading etc, but all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

^^^Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer

Dedhed said:


> Been wearing it fine in saltwater- regularly average about once a week in the water. I was concerned about colors fading etc, but all good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I wonder if you could do me a quick favor. I've got small wrists (6.25") and I'm concerned that the Robby might be too big for me (not enough holes for small wrists). Would it be possible for you to measure the longer side strap (the one without the buckle) from the spring bar to the first hole (smallest circumference position)? Or from buckle to the smallest hole position (just let me know if you measured from the buckle's spring bar or the tip of the tongue)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Morgan24

That is a great looking strap..


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Hey, I wonder if you could do me a quick favor. I've got small wrists (6.25") and I'm concerned that the Robby might be too big for me (not enough holes for small wrists). Would it be possible for you to measure the longer side strap (the one without the buckle) from the spring bar to the first hole (smallest circumference position)? Or from buckle to the smallest hole position (just let me know if you measured from the buckle's spring bar or the tip of the tongue)?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hey Dedhed, disregard this request. I got some detailed measurements from WatchObsession, who confirmed that this strap will work for my tiny wrists. So order placed!


----------



## Dedhed

Drucifer said:


> Hey Dedhed, disregard this request. I got some detailed measurements from WatchObsession, who confirmed that this strap will work for my tiny wrists. So order placed!


Cool no worries- just measured before logging back in, so here are some photos for any one else

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

Dedhed said:


> Cool no worries- just measured before logging back in, so here are some photos for any one else
> pics.pics.pics!


Awesome! Thanks so much for taking the time to measure and post pics. Can't wait for my Robby to arrive.


----------



## FatTuesday

I'm a fan of the Hirsch Robby...


----------



## claus1100xx

FatTuesday said:


> I'm a fan of the Hirsch Robby...
> View attachment 12550127
> 
> View attachment 12550129
> 
> View attachment 12550131


Hirsch Trifecta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

20mm works well squeezed onto 19mm lugs:


----------



## gtuck

I have two--a Red Robby that is permanently on my black SMPc complementing the red elements on the watch face; and an orange Robby that frequently carries my polar Explorer II watch matching the GMT hand. Both look good on the watches and have stood up well to wear.


----------



## kb.watch

Wow you had me at the first pic! Looks awesome on the speedmaster.


----------



## gman85

yankeexpress said:


> 20mm works well squeezed onto 19mm lugs:


That is a sweet watch, what model Seiko is it?


----------



## WatchObsession

That's an Obsession !!


----------



## nuru

Quick question to all owners of the Robby, how does it hold up in the longer term? How well does it handle wear?


----------



## Orange_GT3

nuru said:


> Quick question to all owners of the Robby, how does it hold up in the longer term? How well does it handle wear?


No problems for me.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Just picked up this strap for my Omega. 
So far I am liking it. Very comfortable. 
I may just have to buy one to go with my Breitling Avenger ll Seawolf with the yellow dial.
I saw a picture of the Breitling posted on this thread and it looks great.


----------



## 71 TRUCK

Just picked up this strap for my Omega. 
So far I am liking it. Very comfortable. 
I may just have to buy one to go with my Breitling Avenger ll Seawolf with the yellow dial.
I saw a picture of the Breitling posted on this thread and it looks great.


----------



## Asiafish1967

WatchObsession said:


> Firstly, big round of applause for Chiabastic, great review and great pictures, take note you "so called Watch Bloggers" this is a Review !! Pictures plus words = content = Review !! No driving gloves, no supercar, no hot chicks ( boo !! ) in the pictures, just the product being reviewed, well done !!!! Certainly raised the bar in what we should expect in Reviews !!
> 
> We we have had the Performance Range ( 7 models and lots of variation in colour, sizes and buckle options ) a few weeks now and they are selling quickly, even before this review, these straps really are good and won't be disappointed if you choose to buy one, ( Robby going to Sweden on Monday ;-) )
> 
> The lining on the Performance Range is natural rubber, the same as used in the Pure, Extreme etc, this is very high quality, very flexible and not affected by external substances, will not fade or tear, this is all backed up by a 30 month warranty. All straps are fully Waterproof and rated to 300mtrs, not sure why but I won't be testing it any deeper than pool depth.
> 
> If anyone has any further questions please feel free to ask, I will do all I can to answer them.


Oh howI wish this was available with blue trim on black leather in 21mm wide for my Rado Captain Cook blue dial.


----------



## Sugman

I know this is an old thread, but…

I sometimes use a Robby on my SMP. The blue was a little bright, but I toned it down with some dark hair dye.

I really wish they’d make a Robby with black leather and rubber with white stitching. It would look awesome on a white SMP.

Here’s a pic of my blue one.


----------

